# looking for a fishing buddy



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

looking for a fishing buddy/someone to hang with on the weekends; just someone who is decent, honest, and single (if you have ever watched the movie It Could Happen To You and you know who Nicholas Cage's character Officer Charlie Lang is than you know what I am talking about). i am a single parent, retired Navy civil service and i just like to have fun and enjoy life and meet as many new and interesting people as possible.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't suppose you have a kayak? I could use a little company on the water now and then.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll add you to my invite list...


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@ Yakavelli - don't have a kayak as of this moment in fact i have never kayaked but would love to learn. I do have access to the MWR facilities on NAS Pensacola so it wouldn't be a problem renting one as far as I know.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@60hertz thanks i would certainly appreciate the invite


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

I will be on the 3 mile bridge from this evening until sometime tomorrow. I intend to get there about dark today. I'm getting a late start. Ill be on a black dodge Dakota pickup. I have met several of the folks on here. It would be nice to meet another member.


----------



## fishforlife1234 (Nov 14, 2012)

What kinda fishing you want to do. Got a boat to offshore fish with


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Mind your manners Beer. And my daughter, was, is and always will be off limits. ;o) I know where you live my friend.

Navygirl, if you ever want to hook up with us for some fishing, let me know. BeerItSelf really is harmless. We fish off our yaks, surf, inshore and my personal favorite place to shark fishing is the beach right off from where the NAS cabins are located. My wife and family stay out there at least once a year for a week and catch alot of fish off the little beach there.
Gary


----------



## NavyWifey10 (Dec 9, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> Mind your manners Beer. And my daughter, was, is and always will be off limits. ;o) I know where you live my friend.
> 
> Navygirl, if you ever want to hook up with us for some fishing, let me know. BeerItSelf really is harmless. We fish off our yaks, surf, inshore and my personal favorite place to shark fishing is the beach right off from where the NAS cabins are located. My wife and family stay out there at least once a year for a week and catch alot of fish off the little beach there.
> Gary


Thank you dad- Love BeerItSelf but he is way to short for me!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

NavyWifey10 said:


> Thank you dad- Love BeerItSelf but he is way to short for me!


This is awesome.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

NavyWifey10 said:


> Thank you dad- Love BeerItSelf but he is way to short for me!


Poor Jeff not catching any love! Haha


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Mike W said:


> Poor Jeff not catching any love! Haha


Not catching any fish either.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@hunterclaus i work a part time job on fri/sat nites so that wouldn't work for me but thanks for the invite


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@fishforlife1234 no boat yet still trying to pay off the mortgage on my house some things have priority one day i do anticipate owning a pontoon boat right now i do all my fishing on the navy base off the sea wall or the pier


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

@beeritself - see what you get for being mean to me? the fish are boycotting you - the fish are my friends LOL


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

navygirl1974 said:


> @beeritself - see what you get for being mean to me? the fish are boycotting you - the fish are my friends LOL


Yeah, navygirl, my karma isn't the best. But I still maintain that I'm actually a good guy. You have any luck this weekend?


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

you know what they say beeritself - talk is cheap. someone else told me something quite similar to what you think you are and guess what - it was all a lie - shame on me for falling for their BS. anyway no hard feelings i'm just messing with you. i like to mess with people. didn't make it out this weekend to go fishing but santa claus came early and visited me today and brought me a new rod and reel - a PINK lamiglass rod and a stradic 4000fj reel - merry christmas to me!


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

navygirl1974 said:


> @hunterclaus i work a part time job on fri/sat nites so that wouldn't work for me but thanks for the invite


you missed a lot of white trout, but you would have had to stay in the cold and wet to get them. just the dew made it look like it had rained. then it rained.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

hunterclaus said:


> you missed a lot of white trout, but you would have had to stay in the cold and wet to get them. just the dew made it look like it had rained. then it rained.


you also missed a great breakfast at Jerry's Drive In.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

i hear you and i bet you did have a good time fishing the weather doesn't bother me as long as i am dressed for it i am a die hard but like i said i have work commitments on fri/sat nite sorry but i have a mortgage to pay you know what i mean?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on Jerry's.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

wasn't really trying tell you how much you missed. just that you didn't miss a lot as far as big fish go, and it was a wet night. I try to post on here when I am going down to 3MB so I hope to meet not only you but a lot of our members in the future.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

ok pardon my ignorance guys but i don't get out of the sw side of pensacola that much other than going to ob to the wharf or jb to fish so where exactly and which bridge is the 3mb?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The 3MB, is the 3 Mile Bridge. From Pensacola to Gulf Breeze.*

*It is where I like to fish this time of year, including this past Sunday with Jennifer, my fishing buddy.*


*I fish it by boat, but then there is the fishing pier, that is producing pretty good right now.*

*It sounds like Hunterclaus is referring to the fishing pier.*


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

so like if i was coming down main st going to GB that is the bridge i would go over?


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

navygirl1974 said:


> so like if i was coming down main st going to GB that is the bridge i would go over?


Leaving mcguires going to gulf breeze. It's the one with the big hump in the middle.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

thanks for the input i'll just gps or google it


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

It's officially called the Pensacola Bay Bridge.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

thanks guys i am how do you say it directionally challenged?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

When you are going east on Main street, turn left at the light right before you get on the 3 mile bridge. Then make your first right at the Visitors Information Center. Follow the parking lot and you will get to the entrance to the 3 mile bridge fishing pier. It runs parallel to the bridge on the east side.


----------



## hunterclaus (Apr 15, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> When you are going east on Main street, turn left at the light right before you get on the 3 mile bridge. Then make your first right at the Visitors Information Center. Follow the parking lot and you will get to the entrance to the 3 mile bridge fishing pier. It runs parallel to the bridge on the east side.


Exactly right. if you do this and get to the graffiti bridge you went to far.

They are catching a lot of white trout out there right now. Some of them with the double rigs on bottom and some of them with a small single weight which might not go all the way to the bottom due to the current. It mostly looks like if you are fishing at all you can catch the white trout right now.

Costs $5.00 for the driver and vehicle, $2.00 for each additional person.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

thanks for the info


----------

